# Gun dog trainer in North Texas



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Look up Mark Edwards, Bonham Texas.
I’m sure he has a Facebook page.
He’s primarily a field trial trainer But could probably point you to someone in your area.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

PATTY KOB said:


> My husband and I are about to take delivery of a golden puppy. We are looking for a good gun dog trainer in North Texas, preferably near Dallas/Ft Worth. The puppy comes from a breeding of two master hunters so we are hoping she’s going to make a good hunter. I would appreciate any recommendations. Thank you.


Here's the link for the GRCA Field Network List: https://grca.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Field-Network-List-3-16-2017.pdf


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Here is a group with some pretty connected people on facebook who you might like to reach out to: Golden Retriever Field Education Training There should be some useful input found there. Best of luck with the new puppy


----------



## PATTY KOB (12 mo ago)

SRW said:


> Look up Mark Edwards, Bonham Texas.
> I’m sure he has a Facebook page.
> He’s primarily a field trial trainer But could probably point you to someone in your area.


Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## PATTY KOB (12 mo ago)

Thanks to everyone for your replies. Very helpful.


----------



## Sweese (Sep 25, 2013)

PATTY KOB said:


> My husband and I are about to take delivery of a golden puppy. We are looking for a good gun dog trainer in North Texas, preferably near Dallas/Ft Worth. The puppy comes from a breeding of two master hunters so we are hoping she’s going to make a good hunter. I would appreciate any recommendations. Thank you.


I would suggest Joel(aka Cooter) Moore. He is a part time pro in Bowie. He has his own HRCH golden and has trained a number of others. He takes a limited number of dogs. We train together weekly so I suggest joining us sometime in the Bowie area. VET your pro (including who I suggest) - spend time with them. contact @cootermoore in IG or myself @jayschwisow @resolutegoldens on IG


----------

